# SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Review



## AAAAAAA

*SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Review*










When Jacob first posted about his new project- the SD3 line of subs that were going to be for small sealed and aimed mostly at the SQ crowd- my interest was piqued and I kept a close eye on the thread. When I saw the box requirements I knew I had to give this a try once budget permitted and since the price is pretty low it didn’t take too long. Since the last sundown subs I had certainly delivered this was at the top of my list. 










The sd3 line is targeted pretty much to guys like me. 
-values highly cargo space
-values highly sound quality
-values highly value

I was going through the thread again and here were in Jacobs(sundown audio owner) design goals in his own words



> Originally Posted by sundownz View Post
> ...
> IMO they are going to be pretty incredible... SQ fans have been going nuts over the SD-2 8s and with the SD-3 the 10s and 12s will get a huge SQ boost.
> 
> Originally Posted by sundownz View Post
> Under-hung, relatively shallow, and relatively inexpensive
> 
> ...
> 
> Originally Posted by sundownz View Post
> ...
> Either way I won't be satisfied until the specs nail it for small sealed


So were the goals met? Read on










Packaging is usual top notch doubled boxed secured with Styrofoam. Taking the sub out reveals this unusual beast with no vent in the back and inverted surround sound. Both tricks to minimize mounting depth requirements. The sub at first glance isn’t that shallow, there are clearly much shallower options but IMO and IME these subs are compromised in terms of xmax, output and of course box volume as they usually don’t ask for a smaller box. The inverted surround takes off about a half inch of typical “big” surround subs and no rear vent means you can mount this thing and have it sit at the bottom of the box. No vent means a typical depth saving of 1inch or more (usually the diameter of the vent itself is recommended as the minimum distance behind a sub). Keep this in mind as you take it out as at first glance it isn’t that shallow. The only that matters though is will it fit? If it does then there is no need for shallower.










“Relatively shallow”. Indeed building anything is always about choosing compromises and it seems that here there was no desire to compromise on amount of output and quality for its sealed purpose. This explains its depth and why we get over 14mm of xmax one way. This is certainly nothing to scoff at in any design, especially in a shallow design. It will of course move more at the expense of added distortion (like every sub). Make no mistake, this thing moves a lot. 

I didn’t measure the TS parameters this time myself unfortunately, the kids and I were excited to put this thing in so in it went pretty much as soon as I had some spare time. 

*SD3 10" specs*
RE : 7.00 ohms
FS : 25.5 Hz
VAS : 39.3 L
QES : 0.50
QMS : 3.53
QTS : 0.43
LE : 7.49 mH
BL : 18.57 NA
MMS : 152 g
CMS : 260 uM/N
SENS : 83.1 dB
Xmax : 14.5mm one-way by 70% BL
RMS : 500watts
Enclosure : 0.45 cf
Shorting ring for lower distortion
mounting depth 4.48" 
Inverted surround that saves 1inch of front mounting.










Solid heavy basket along with typical quality found with SD products, my first impression was that it is substantial. Woven leads into the spider, pushing the cone in and out is smooth. It looks good from every angle. Anyone with experience with sundown subs will get what they are used to.










The SD10 in particular requires a minimum of about 0.45 cubic feet. I have about that much so I made sure to stuff it full of polyfill. It ended up being a perfect replacement from the Dayton titanic that was there before.
The logo, unfortunately, doesn’t line up perfectly since I didn’t want to make new holes.










So how does it sound? I have it in its smallest box config hooked up to a JBL MSa-5001 @2ohms rated for 500rms (but we know it’s closer to 800 thanks to andyW).

I have been through a bunch of subs in a variety of configs be it IB ported, sealed. I have been playing a variety of music in the past week and a half. It’s broken in a bit I believe and it delivers. Often with subs they can be designed to be peaky at certain frequencies or recommended to be in smaller boxes that are deemed “acceptable” yet far from optimal, at least in terms of sound quality. But am I ever thrilled with the SD3. Its shallow, it’s beefy and it is in a tiny box. So tiny. Yet there I am listening to my music and it sounds amazing. Often I have heard and had subs that translate pretty much everything into various loudness of BURRR BuRRRRR BUUUURRRRRRR. Not here, not the SD3.

The beauty is that it adds depth perfectly to kick drums and bass, songs don’t all sound the same, the sub can be front and center if you put it loud enough but it is so easy to blend in. There is a thread about how some subs are easier to integrate then others. I can’t really speak to that, but this was just dropped in and perfect from the get go. I use MS8 but the sub runs off of the fronts and didn’t get any ms8 magic optimisation. So this is what Jacob meant when he is targeting SQ guys, and it leaves nothing to be desired. This adds incredible punch and has that stiff kick you feel deep within your body, something the Dayton didn’t deliver. Often we get excited during the first listen. But I have had almost 2 weeks of listening over an hour at a time each work day. I have gone through most of my top songs and I love every moment of it. There are 2 major things I need to highlight.

*1*
No song has been out of balance, often I have come across songs that have peaks and luls, parts of the song that either sticks out way to much or is the opposite, barely audible. Two songs I like to use that have been notorious for this would be up and down from venga boys where at the very beginning I like to be able to feel the one note that keeps playing and then not be overwhelmed by bass afterword. Here the SD3 delivers perfectly.

Next one is Jarule (Yes I know everyone loves jarule right?) titled between me and you. The chorus has base that varies from higher to lower and I have often had configurations where one part may be to loud or to low. But the SD3 delivers it just as I would expect, just right and satisfying.

*2*
Some songs have some really quick kick drum that can easily sound muddled or no longer remains distinct kicks and just sounds like a muddled mess. My favorite for this is DRAGON FORCE. Specifically the title “reasons to live”. Right at the beginning it starts off very intense and super-fast. Everything remains distinct yet punchy and precise.

The SD3 is the sub I had been waiting for. I love super punchy, I always say it for both midbase or subs, I like the midbase or punch to be a bit exaggerated and this is exactly it all while adding depth and letting the song take center stage and precedence, only adding to the experience and not taking over. It’s wonderful. No regrets and like many other components I have been going through all the time this is the final one that won’t get swapped out, it’s staying.

*Secondary thoughts*
We all know that sealed is easier to design and to implement well but that it is also compromised in terms of overall output. The SD3 does make my hole vehicle shake with jut the one and I can make it to loud for my personal taste. But this wouldn’t be the ideal sub for a bass head…at least not just one. Some reports of people using it ported are intriguing and I might try it in the future if I can figure out a more efficient way of storing all my amps and sub.

The sub delivers on the highway with all windows open, I little twist of my remote bass know and it brings it inline to a level of satisfaction that it certainly hard to achieve in my santa fe.

The sub has an MSRP of only 199 with free shipping for most of you US folk. It’s a hell of a value IMO and for anyone like me that values storage and utmost sound quality with the fun to boom factor then this might just be your final destination. Highly recommended.

Did Jacob meet his design goals? I would say yes. Absolutely.

This is where my amps and the tiny enclosure containing the Sd3 reside.











In conclusion I didn’t think I would be able to get a high excursion, small enclosure sub that is so inexpensive and delivers in terms of detail, punchiness, depth and balance like this. Thumbs of to sundown to always be able to deliver such products, I’d like to say it’s because of his passion but like AndyW has said ,passion can only get you so far, you need skill and knowledge, testing and hard work to get quality products out and this is certainly the case here. 

I hope you guys enjoyed it.

SD-3 Series


----------



## Babs

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Great write-up. I've been enjoying the heck out of my SD-3 10" in probably a too large box (Audio Integrations Civic corner fiberglass box) of somewhere around .85cf sealed. It's been stellar, I think.


----------



## sirbOOm

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Nice write up. I'm still waiting on those 8"s.


----------



## sundownz

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Thanks for the in-depth review !


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*



Babs said:


> Great write-up. I've been enjoying the heck out of my SD-3 10" in probably a too large box (Audio Integrations Civic corner fiberglass box) of somewhere around .85cf sealed. It's been stellar, I think.


A bigger box is easy to fill in. I guess you would have less power with the bigger enclosure but I would expect it to play a bit lower...but maybe not as balanced and punchy. Not sure.


----------



## Babs

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*



AAAAAAA said:


> A bigger box is easy to fill in. I guess you would have less power with the bigger enclosure but I would expect it to play a bit lower...but maybe not as balanced and punchy. Not sure.


I've thought of something easy to fill in, such as tightly rolled up towels etc just to see what difference that might make. Should give it a go, but other goodies taking preference.. One item being placing in and test playing some new coax's (you read that right.. sure enough coaxials) as a potential for top portion of the front-stage. 

But trying out something for taking up some volume in the corners of the box I think would be a worthy test. "Tight" has been a term folks who've heard it have described the sub though so far. However, I'm sure I can eek out more SQ though that might be at the cost of lower extension. 

What's interesting is currently I'm doing a blasphemous thing by having my low-pass at 12db vs 24db slope right at 80hz. My thinking was if phased in right with my mids, the shallower slope would help with a bit of a swoop in my curve in the lower mids where the SB17's weren't getting it done down near 80hz. I suspect though with the amp swap and bridged channels on the PDX though that has filled in a bit on it's own.

So at that 12db slope even, I've noticed this sub seems to blend in nicely (after phase aligning). 

I can also confirm this if anyone wondered.. A PDX V9 sub channel will push an SD-3 10" with ease and very good control. I think that little upgrade "tightened" the sub up quite a bit actually.


----------



## crackinhedz

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

I have my 12"s in .8 ft^3 each with 700rms each, and they handle it just fine. No bottoming out, dont even notice any stress...now whether im getting 700rms in real world application is unlikely...but yeah they handle whatever im giving it just fine.

These subs blend in quite well too. They get low when needed and have great output...though I will say my single ported 15" had a smidge more output. (apple to orange comparison though)

My goal was to sound great, and return my cargo space for family travels. 

Mission accomplished.


----------



## kkreit01

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Thanks for the review. I'm planning a shallow sub in the exact same location in my Edge. The SD3 is my first choice, but have to plan, build, measure box first.


----------



## bmxscion

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Just for reference....SD-2 12" next to SD-3 12".

[URL=http://s1205.photobucket.com/user/bmxscion/media/Car%20Audio%20Build%20Pics/20150530_101327.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## sirbOOm

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Why can't I see any photos? Just a grey circle with a - in the middle. Did I not pay the fee?


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Who's pictures aren't you seeing? Mine are hosted on Google so no fees


----------



## Salami

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

We are not seeing any pictures in your first post.


----------



## dallasneon

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Can't see pics either.


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

I asked a mod to modify my initial post... in the mean time here is a link to the pics. Thanks guys!


----------



## Kellyo77

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

What an awesome write up! Well done! I want to order one just from reading that. I've been using the same 10w3v2 for the past 10 years I think now. Want to try something different. And want it to fit behind the back seat in my f250. Thanks again Sir!


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Thank you kellyo77, very kind words.


----------



## turgin

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Fantastic write up on a fantastic subwoofer.



Kellyo77 said:


> And want it to fit behind the back seat in my f250. Thanks again Sir!


FWIW I have two of them behind the seat in my 2008 crew cab F250. I don't have the power sliding rear window so that helps with the fit.


----------



## Bolding220

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Looking at these now that I cannot find 1more ID8 D2 V3


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Thanks turgin!

I do find a lot of the shallow offerings go overkill on the shallowness, so much so they compromise to much on other aspects of the sub. The SD3 is really just right.


----------



## ousooner2

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

How would these work in IB. Thinking of pulling the stock 'sub' that's an 8" and putting in a 10" or 12". Obviously reinforced deck and it would be hung on mdf that's not really attached to the deck. I'd open up the hole larger to the cabin too.


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

I'm really not sure how it would perform IB.


----------



## Lanson

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Soft suspension and a HARD stop (meaning, you're going to hit hard parts against each other and possibly damage them) means DO NOT run these IB. Jacob explained this a few times, saying it was designed to be in a sealed box. Now think about this though, you could build a box behind them in your trunk and it would be a small enclosure. Or you could port them if you tune very low in a fairly big box, and watch the power levels. At least I modeled that and it looked very promising.


----------



## aholland1198

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

You can IB just about any sub as long as you stay within its limits, no? Obviously a 10" running IB isn't going to get too loud, but with the proper subsonic filter and modest power it should work in theory. However, this just the theory. Most guys are running 15" and 18" for a reason I assume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*



aholland1198 said:


> You can IB just about any sub as long as you stay within its limits, no? Obviously a 10" running IB isn't going to get too loud, but with the proper subsonic filter and modest power it should work in theory. However, this just the theory. Most guys are running 15" and 18" for a reason I assume.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you absolutely can, but you'll note that the limit happens really quick in this sub, in that configuration. Model it and draw out a box at least 3x the size of the Vas and you'll get in the ballpark. If you run an extremely modest output, cut the low end with a sharp filter, etc...you can get there but you have to ask yourself,....why do that? Plenty of other subs (some less expensive) would be happier in the role, including other Sundown subs.


----------



## aholland1198

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

I completely agree, just playing devils advocate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Hmm, I may have to try a pair of these since the Mk V is off for now.


----------



## Babs

*SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10&quot;SUBWOOFE...*

Mine has been an absolute trip. In my tuning efforts I've even got this sucker at a blasphemous 95 low-pass in effort to blend. When mids and sub are phased in well it's crazy good after finally attempting to treat my rear deck buzzing. Don't know how obscene it is to cross it that high but it kinda works. With cabin gain, my SD-3 10 doesn't seem to sweat reaching way down. Sealed in about .85cf. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziocomposite

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Hey Babs,

Got myself a single SD3-10 and was wondering how much power you used yours with. It states 500 RMS however is that a conservative power or would it be able to handle a 1000 RMS with proper gain of course. I'll have it in a down firing sealed configuration with about .51-.55 to play with after placement.


----------



## Babs

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*



Ziocomposite said:


> Hey Babs,
> 
> Got myself a single SD3-10 and was wondering how much power you used yours with. It states 500 RMS however is that a conservative power or would it be able to handle a 1000 RMS with proper gain of course. I'll have it in a down firing sealed configuration with about .51-.55 to play with after placement.



Ran it with a PDV V9 no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelwindmachine

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

I'm trying to size a square box that will put this at it's minimum net 0.5 cu. ft.

In doing so, is it wise at all to leave a slight gap between the back of the magnet and the inside wall of the box? I'm concerned about buzzing and thought I'd try to leave a 0.125" gap.

Also, with a box this small, would 0.75" thick MDF be necessary, or would 0.625" or even 0.5" be suitable since there aren't large expanses of wood?


----------



## DC/Hertz

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Those motors are not vented. And the baffle should never flex. It can sit right on it if it had to.


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

I used 5\8 because that's what I had on hand. 1\2inch should be plenty though. Small surface would be harder to flex and let's face it this isn't supposed to be getting a crazy amount of power for burps.

I to would have some buzzing sound concerns of sitting it right on the enclosure.


----------



## steelwindmachine

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Excellent. I'll design the box around 1/2" Birch ply and probably keep at least a 1/32+ of clearance between the back of the magnet and the back wall.


----------



## HeyWaj10

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Bumping this post for 2018 

How low can the SD3 10" get? Is it more comparable to conventional subs vs. typical shallow mount subs?


----------



## AAAAAAA

*Re: SUNDOWN audio SD3 shallow mount -high excursion -small enclosure- 10"SUBWOOFER Re*

Output is like conventional subs that have high xmax hehe.


----------

